# AEP roads



## RustyShackleford (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if the gates on some of the access roads at AEP have been opened up yet or when they will open them? I was up there a couple of weekends ago and the road off of rt. 78 west of the Muskie bucket was still closed off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Which access gated road are you talking about? Is it the one going down the steep hill right past the bucket on the north side of 78? The only other access roads that I'm aware of are the one's that are over by the horse only campground off 78 and they are open pending by how much rain and how muddy the road may get. If the weather is decent, usally around April 1st. If you can give more detail on the roads you refer too I can give you more info as I live in Reinersville.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

maggot said:


> Which access gated road are you talking about? Is it the one going down the steep hill right past the bucket on the north side of 78? The only other access roads that I'm aware of are the one's that are over by the horse only campground off 78 and they are open pending by how much rain and how muddy the road may get. If the weather is decent, usally around April 1st. If you can give more detail on the roads you refer too I can give you more info as I live in Reinersville.


Maggot, I would like to know when the access road next to the big muskie bucket is open.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, should have been more specific. Yeah, thats the road I was talking about, the one to the north going down the steep hill. I think we're going to head up sometime this week and I'm just trying to plan ahead as to which ponds are going to be accessible. With that road closed off it really cuts down the options for whats available along that road.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

As of sunday 3/22/09 that haul road is still closed. I would guess that it will open around April 1st. April 1st is when they open up most closed campgrounds that were closed over the winter months. Campsite N will remained closed this year as it has been the last few years. Good luck fishing and hope to see you guys at the Quick Exchange Store and visit with us all for a while...it's been a hard, long, cold winter down here. Thank the good Lord for the Spring.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

maggot said:


> As of sunday 3/22/09 that haul road is still closed. I would guess that it will open around April 1st. April 1st is when they open up most closed campgrounds that were closed over the winter months. Campsite N will remained closed this year as it has been the last few years. Good luck fishing and hope to see you guys at the Quick Exchange Store and visit with us all for a while...it's been a hard, long, cold winter down here. Thank the good Lord for the Spring.


I know campground N is still closed, but do you know if you can walk down and fish it, or is that area there off limits? I love fishing down there. The campground lake has some good bluegill in it...


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

I was up at AEP on saturday. The gate from 78 to the horseman's camp was open. I didn't think to look at the other one. It was a nice day to be out. Fished for about an hour and half and caught 4 bass. 3 dinks and a nice fat 16 inch. Can't wait for a extended warm stretch and the bite will really be on.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Campsite N is closed for everything....no camping, no fishing, no nothing. It is considered a restricted area and they will give you a big fat ticket.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

maggot said:


> Campsite N is closed for everything....no camping, no fishing, no nothing. It is considered a restricted area and they will give you a big fat ticket.


That's kind of what I figured.

I did not know about the access road at the horseman's camp. Is there any good fishing across it?


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

There's no fishing at the horseman's camp itself. But if you continue along that road (at the large turnaround area for the horse trailers, the road goes to the left, then down and back up a big dip/small valley) you can find several nice ponds with good access for watercraft. I'm pretty sure there's not much accessible shoreline for bank fishermen though. One of the ponds there is nearly as large as any of the bigger ponds in the Campsite C vicinity. Take a look at the area on Google map - it should be the western most group of ponds.

I mentioned the access for watercraft but I'm not sure I'd want to try taking a boat trailer on that road because of that mini valley. The road does continue out the area so you might be able to come in from the other side and avoid that part of the road but I've never personally been to that end. Sounds like Maggot might have better detailed information than me.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

thedon255 said:


> There's no fishing at the horseman's camp itself. But if you continue along that road (at the large turnaround area for the horse trailers, the road goes to the left, then down and back up a big dip/small valley) you can find several nice ponds with good access for watercraft. I'm pretty sure there's not much accessible shoreline for bank fishermen though. One of the ponds there is nearly as large as any of the bigger ponds in the Campsite C vicinity. Take a look at the area on Google map - it should be the western most group of ponds.
> 
> I mentioned the access for watercraft but I'm not sure I'd want to try taking a boat trailer on that road because of that mini valley. The road does continue out the area so you might be able to come in from the other side and avoid that part of the road but I've never personally been to that end. Sounds like Maggot might have better detailed information than me.


You guys have me pumped now! I like those limited access roads, especially when they have boat access to some of the ponds. So is the road rutted up real bad, or what? I'm not exactly sure I understand what's wrong with the road where you wouldn't want to pull a trailer with you.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

gf319804 said:


> you guys have me pumped now! I like those limited access roads, especially when they have boat access to some of the ponds. So is the road rutted up real bad, or what? I'm not exactly sure i understand what's wrong with the road where you wouldn't want to pull a trailer with you.


If you take that horse camp road to the other end it will come out by that little church in meigs there on 78. The road is full of ruts and dips to where the boat trailer tounge would probably bottom out. You just might get hung up. Now if you were to have a boat in the back of your truck bed you would be ok.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got ya. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

I was up the horse camp road on March 15th. The road isn't rutted too bad at all. However it does have a lot of the nice white clay - which can get pretty nasty when wet. There was a gate still shut up past pond 121 (I think it's 121..) so you must access from 78, not from the north.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow Maggot I just seen that you are from reinersville. I am just up the road in the suburbs of Hackney


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats cool...do you know ole Rodney who's a membr of the Blackfoot Indian Tribe? Lives across from the old Hackney store.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Why yes I do , met him several times since i moved to the area. Im sure we multiple friends in the area. You made it out yet this year fishing yet ?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Why yes I do , met him several times since i moved to the area. Im sure we multiple friends in the area. You made it out yet this year fishing yet ?



Don't get out fishin or huntin much any more due to health issues. I just hit a few roadside ponds is about all


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Well that is a bummer , but some fishing is better than no fishing at all. If you are looking for someone to hit some ponds with just give me a shout. I am always looking for new fishing buddies. A couple of guys hit a few ponds last weekend over on the beltline and pulled in one at 5lbs and another almost 7lbs. I really ready to hit something thats for sure.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking---whats the "beltline?"


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

pastorchris said:


> If you don't mind me asking---whats the "beltline?"


Hope I don't get in trouble for telling you but.....the belt line is what they used to run the mined coal down, aka a big, long conveyer belt. It ran parallel to State Route 83 from State Route 78 south to State Route 60 (towards Beverly). It's been torn down and taken to Woody's scrap yard in Caldwell a few years ago. Again I hope I don't get into trouble for revealing top secret information....I don' want any bamboo shoots drivin down under my fingernails.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Another question--is it in the "open" area or in the restricted area? Also, where and how do you get onto it? I assume its now more of a road or something like it

Thanks


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Bamboo shoots would be to easy  J/K . Most of the property surrounding the beltline is private therefore access is limited , and mostly 4 wheelers only anymore most of the access road for the original beltline has washed out. All of the fishing spots along it are hidden in the woods off of 4 wheeler trailed unless you like to creek fish.


----------



## jwardOSU (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have opened the gates on the access roads yet, or are they still closed off? The latest I've been up there was the 27th, and all were still locked.


----------

